

MySpace group owners forced to use DIY scripts and tools to fight trolls - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/30/myspace-users-struggle-overcome-cybervandalism

======
jrockway
On the other hand, if the trolls were blocked, the article would be about how
MySpace censors content it disagrees with.

